# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche petit chien (mâle ou femelle) 10 kgs max à adopter

## La Gamelle

Bonjour,

Je recherche un toutou de petite taille qui serait heureux de rejoindre DIXI (Cairn Terrier de 14 ans) et Sally (X York de bientôt 13 ans). Mes 2 loulous sont prêts à lui faire une place. Il sera couvert de caresses, promené chaque jour et pourra gambader en jardin clos.

jhabite Dijon (21) et je suis prête à aller chercher ce nouveau compagnon en France. Pour info, jai adopté Sally en 2012 et je lai trouvé sur Rescue. Je suis allée la chercher en train jusquà Toulouse(12 h de train dans la même journée depuis Dijon).

Compte tenu de lage des miens, un toutou de maximum 6 ans serait idéal. Mes 2 chiens sont déjà stérilisés et castrés.

A très bientôt jespère.

----------


## Alantka

Nila est une petite chienne croisée griffon/york de 3 ans stérilisée, vaccinée et identifiée. Nila est touchante, expressive, douce et sociable mais aussi très dynamique et joueuse. Elle adore partir en grande promenade et faire la fofolle avec ses congénères. Elle a conquis tous les curs au refuge.



*Plus de photos :* https://www.sosanimaux78.org/chien_nila.html

*********************

*SOS Animaux 78*
Pension et refuge pour chiens
34, route de Versailles
78150 Rocquencourt

*Téléphone :* 01 39 55 26 68
*Mail :* sosanimaux78@gmail.com
*Site Internet :* Lien
*Page Facebook :* Lien

*Siret :* 331 968 610 000 21

----------


## La Gamelle

Bonjour, 

Elle est superbe Nila. Combien de kilos fait elle? Je dois prendre ce critère en considération car pb aux 2 épaules donc je ne voudrais pas m’envoler à la 1 ère balade.

----------


## Alantka

Je n'ai malheureusement pas cette information. N'hésitez pas à téléphoner au refuge pour avoir cette information, ils  sont très réactifs  ::  Ils sont ouverts du lundi au samedi de 14 à 17h  :Smile:

----------


## La Gamelle

Ok, je ne manquerai pas de les appeler. Elle est magnifique en tout cas. ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

NILA est super belle....à croquer!!!! j'espère de tout coeur que vous pourrez l'adopter !!! tenez nous au courant. Merci

----------


## mamandeuna

Vous avez l'adorable Paco
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...a-78-a-188885/

----------


## La Gamelle

Je vais appeler le refuge vendredi après-midi. Je vous tiendrai au courant avec plaisir. :Smile:

----------


## Alantka

Bonjour la Gamelle, des nouvelles ?  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Sheru  :: 
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...d-accueil.html

----------


## La Gamelle

Bonjour Atlanka,

Je n’ai jamais eu de réponse au mail adressé pour Paco. L’association doit être submergée.
s’il est possible de venir chercher Paco en train ou d’organiser un covoiturage pour qu’il arrive sur Dijon contactez moi.
Bon dimanche.

----------


## mamandeuna

Envoyez un mp à Atlanka La Gamelle !
Si rien ne se débloque pour Paco, vous avez aussi la délicieuse yuan yuan
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...40/page-2.html
oups désolée, c'est une femelle...

----------


## Alantka

Bonjour, je ne connais pas l'association prenant en charge Paco. Avez-vous contacté SOS Animaux 78 pour Nila ?

EDIT : Nila est en cours d'adoption.

----------


## POLKA67

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post3365493

----------

